# UKC conformation- what type of collar & lead?



## jeeharbor (Jul 7, 2004)

I am planning on entering an UKC conformation show this month. I have read the exhibitor rules etc. that states the obvious of no prongs collars, etc. But the rules say no dangling collars which I can't envision what that would be.... martingales, overly long chokes? I am wondering what are people using for collar and lead for the herding breeds in UKC? 

The last time I did conformation in AKC was 18+ years ago. I still have very fine appropriatley fitted chain chokes, nylon chokes, martingales, thin leads etc. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Joyce E.I still have very fine appropriatley fitted chain chokes, nylon chokes, martingales, thin leads etc.


These are all fine


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: UKC conformation- what type of collar & lead?*

All the UKC rings I've been in have been very small, so I have a black 4' leather show lead with a matching black rolled leather choke or black rolled leather martingale. The leather is not to thick or stiff, but not super stretchy or shoelace thin either. I wanted something appropriate for "show" but also appropriate for GSD so I ordered all my show stuff from this site:

http://www.a1leash.com/

When Nikon was a puppy I had a show lead that was basically a black nylon martingale and leash all in one.


----------

